# Strange glass lid ?



## TxBottleDigger (Oct 8, 2021)

I found this last weekend. Kind of a strange lid of sorts. It is not ground on the sides, nor is it on the top of the bottom. Anyone know anything about this ?


----------



## yacorie (Oct 9, 2021)

Any patent dates on it?  If not I suspect just a product lid similar to the bowkers poison lids


----------



## Mailman1960 (Oct 9, 2021)

yacorie said:


> Any patent dates on it?  If not I suspect just a product lid similar to the bowkers poison lids


----------



## Mailman1960 (Oct 9, 2021)

If you have a fruit or Mason type jar and it fits good you now have a lid.


----------



## Dogo (Oct 9, 2021)

It looks similar to a Millville Atmospheric  lid.  There are a few others of that style, but most have patent numbers.


----------



## TxBottleDigger (Oct 9, 2021)

Dogo said:


> It looks similar to a Millville Atmospheric  lid.  There are a few others of that style, but most have patent numbers.


I was thinking the same concept of a screw fastener closure. I’m going to have to go with Yacorie. It definitely looks like it would have a simple clamp style closure. It looks like a 1923 lid, not a 1893. I believe it is machine made also.


----------



## embe (Oct 10, 2021)

Looks like similar profile to the "food jar lid" lid I posted here: https://www.antique-bottles.net/thr...or-something-else-swinton.696089/#post-757496


----------



## Bohdan (Oct 13, 2021)

Mailman1960 said:


> If you have a fruit or Mason type jar and it fits good you now have a lid.


See size?


----------



## Mailman1960 (Oct 13, 2021)

Bohdan said:


> See size?


Ok,a travel size one. Darn those little details.


----------

